# FREE horse ebook, Blaze of Glory, today only!



## JennyV (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazon's got Blaze of Glory listed for free for today (July 20th). This is one of my favorite horse books ever (lots of romance in there too!!).

Blaze of Glory: M. Garzon: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

and its written by one of the members here on HF if im not mistaken.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it is, I own it in paperback!!


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you!! I haven't been able to put down my iPad/iPhone since seeing this post! Anymore recommendations? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I am a member, although I haven't been on the forum much since I've been busy finishing up the sequel (which is called Look Twice, and should be out this fall sometime). I've also been working for the TV producer, helping to write an outline which he'll pitch to network execs come September, woohoo!! Please keep your fingers crossed that we get a 'horsey' TV series soon 

Lindze, I hope that means you liked it?

cakemom, it's been a while, hope you're well and enjoying summer


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

I do enjoy it very much. I could not put it down until I was finished. I cannot wait until the next one. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

